
Auditing passwords on password store - kdecherf
https://kdecherf.com/blog/2017/11/01/auditing-passwords-on-password-store/
======
jburr
That's a cool idea, but it leaves everything pretty manual. LastPass already
offers the ability to automatically update your passwords for a large number
of the biggest/most used sites that seems to work pretty well:
[https://blog.lastpass.com/2014/12/introducing-auto-
password-...](https://blog.lastpass.com/2014/12/introducing-auto-password-
changing-with.html/)

